# Re-selling for more than retail...



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I hope this isn't too much of a touchy subject. I'm just wondering if most people will pay more than retail for "hyena" diapers that are new or used, but not being sold by the WAHM herself. Obviously, ebay doesn't count since the buyer determines the price by bidding as high as they wish, but what about a price set by the seller?

How do WAHMs feel when their items are sold higher than their retail price?

Also, are you as a buyer willing to pay more than retail for a sought-after diapering item? If there are people out there who are willing to do so, then does it make it okay for the seller to price over retail?


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Ya know, I was thinking about this yesterday when I was looking at ebay. I think it must make them







:, but what could be done about it?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I would buy an El Bee Baby fitted for twice the price because they are sooo hard to find! KWIM


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
I would buy an El Bee Baby fitted for twice the price because they are sooo hard to find! KWIM

I think the WAHM then deserves to double her price. She deserves the money since she works so hard on it.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I have mixed feelings about this. I am not willing to pay over retail for a hyena dipe. Thats why I haven't been able to snag a Kiwi Pie off ebay yet.







But, I am not against people who are selling dipes making as much as they can get.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

i've paid more than retail in the past and would do it again for the right item. i'd really prefer not to do that, but if ya gotta have it...


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
I think the WAHM then deserves to double her price. She deserves the money since she works so hard on it.


So then, when you buy an item and it then becomes a collectable, should you feel about reselling it for more than what you payed?

Not being snarky, just an honest question.









ETA: I don't think it's wrong to sell a highly sought after diaper for whatever someone is willing to pay for it. Now, if you're buying stuff with the sole purpose of reselling to make money, that's not cool.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
I think the WAHM then deserves to double her price. She deserves the money since she works so hard on it.

So why don't they? People would pay more.

Just asking...


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

From my experience, alot of Mamas will and have paid well over retail for







dipes because they either a) haven't been successful at stalking the dipe from the source or b) buy it just to "have" it.
I have paid over retail on a couple of occasions for both these reasons.
Do I think the WAHM's should then in turn raise their prices?
Sure! If the items are being bought at a higher-than-retail price, then there are obviously people out there who will pay more for a quality item.
As an example...I have watched the price of SOS go up from $15 per dipe (just last summer when I was a frequent stalker) to $18+, and they are still being snagged as quickly as they're posted.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Also, a lot of these diapers are one of a kind so it's not like you can just go get another one, kwim?


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

When I was stalking MM recently, I enlisted several people from my office. They didn't understand the hyena rush until it was over. They said that obviously she isn't charging enough for her covers if they sell out in half a second

ashlee


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I think once the product leaves the WAHM's hands, supply/demand and the market for dipes, hyena or not, will dictate what is asked for and paid for a diaper. When I see a KP go for $62 on ebay I look at it as a reflection of supply/demand and don't feel bad that the original seller isn't profiting again from the resale of the product (even if it's still new.) I think it's presumptious to think that a community can create rules for the distrubition of products.

That said, if I were to part w/ a 'hyena' type product I would personally put it up on the TP for what I paid for it (if new) or a reasonable % if in EC or VGC.

more to say, but the babe is fussing


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I have paid a LOT over retail for El Bees a lot of times. The thing is that I want thoes diapers and wool covers and I cant get them unless I pay what people ask for them so I pay it.

Yes the WAHMs who make them do work hard but a lot of times with items like El Bee or Kiwi Pie the mama who buys them in the first place does a lot of work to get them. I know I have put a lot of time and effort and money into building the El Bee stash that I have and if for some reason (God forbid!) I needed to sell them I would sell them for whatever the market was willing to support.

If people dont think its right or dont like that mamas are asking that much for them they can just not buy them. If no one buys them then the asking price has to go down.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

:


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

Monica!
How dare you chomp on popcorn and not offer me any!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

I just sold an El Bee for over retail, but I've also bought them for over retail. Does that even things out?









Offering a hyena item for over retail is okay in my book...no one is forced to buy anything. Should there be a TP rule that says that only retail should be asked? That way, everything "hyena" will go to ebay, and we can knock each other over in the bidding wars. Just my 2 cents, since I have a feeling my TP post might have prompted this thread.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
Offering a hyena item for over retail is okay in my book...no one is forced to buy anything. Should there be a TP rule that says that only retail should be asked? That way, everything "hyena" will go to ebay, and we can knock each other over in the bidding wars. Just my 2 cents, since I have a feeling my TP post might have prompted this thread.









I agree- if the price is too much then don't buy it! It's simple economics. There aren't any babies going diaperless because moms can't afford hyena dipes.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't necessarily feel critical of someone for selling higher than retail (obviously I do not know their circumstances), but I am definitely not comfortable doing it. It goes against my personal ethics. I also feel uncomfortable when I see something that I sold on the TP show up again selling for more than I asked. But, I like to think that is more often than not just a case of not being able to remember what you paid for something.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree that there should not be rules about what price you can set. I just don't think *I* could sell for more than retail - it would feel wrong to *me*. But like others said, you don't have to buy the item if you don't agree with the price.

I'm just curious how the WAHMs feel when they see it happen.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

If people dont think its right or dont like that mamas are asking that much for them they can just not buy them. If no one buys them then the asking price has to go down
ITA. For the "collector" dipes, there's a whole different market phenomenon, IMO. I've bought and sold stuff for way over retail (although the selling for more $$ has been done on ebay, so the person buying decides how much that item is worth to them) I think Kristin (momtokay) is right- it all depends on how badly you want something


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I don't necessarily feel critical of someone for selling higher than retail (obviously I do not know their circumstances), but I am definitely not comfortable doing it. It goes against my personal ethics. I also feel uncomfortable when I see something that I sold on the TP show up again selling for more than I asked. But, I like to think that is more often than not just a case of not being able to remember what you paid for something.


Yup, that is how I feel. However, selling something used for more than you paid (but still under retail) doesn't seem as bad. I'm sure I've done it for the reason you stated - I sometimes forget what I paid for items on the TP.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

I think it is up to each individual and their own conscience/moral code. Economics says that sell it for whatever you can possibly get for it.

As a WAHM it would be annoying to know I sold something to someone who immediately sold it for a considerably larger profit on Ebay. Likely it would make me turn to not selling retail at all. Have an information website, but sell all items via auction instead of the craziness of stockings. Can you imagine how much more profit the hyena moms could make if they quit doing hyena cart/normal stockings but instead stocked via ebay? Their profits would be way up for sure.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

How do WAHMs feel when their items are sold higher than their retail price?
It pisses them off.

No, let me qualify that. When an item is resold by auction, and the opening bid is lower than the purchase price, and the BIN price is the same as or lower than the purchase price, *most* WAHM's I know actually get a kick out of seeing how high it will go.
What pisses them off (and no, I'm not speaking for myself here - the only things of mine that ever went above retail were because of e-bay bidding) is when someone posts on the TP, asking a price higher than that paid to the WAHM, or when the opening bid or BIN on an auction is higher than the purchase price. This is *particularly* infuriating when it happens to be a custom diaper that had a lot of work go into it (often with the WAHM caving to special requests just to please the customer, even when that isn't their normal mode of operation), or when someone sells off freebie diapers.

We all know that it's not up to us - once you sell the diaper (or give it away), nobody but the owner has any say in how much they can be sold for. But I do know that it does tick off many WAHM's. And they *do* notice.

Oh, and while we're on the subject.....it also pisses WAHM's off when people neglect to mention that the diaper being sold is a second, or an older style, or has had modifications made to it. It is very important, to maintain the integrity of the WAHM's business, that this be done!


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think it is right to ask more than you paid because there is a demand. If it goes higher on ebay than you have no control over it. However I think it is wrong when you try to make a profit off of a wahm's hard work. As for the arguement that the wahm should charge more, I think a lot of them try to keep there prices down so more people can try their products.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*

Oh, and while we're on the subject.....it also pisses WAHM's off when people neglect to mention that the diaper being sold is a second, or an older style, or has had modifications made to it. It is very important, to maintain the integrity of the WAHM's business, that this be done!

Hmm, hadn't thought about that one. I can totally understand how that could hurt a WAHM....

Interesting!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

let me play







's advocate for a second here. Kellie, don't mind me hijacking cos this is related... how do WAHMs feel when they know people purposely choose to put something up on ebay hoping that it will get them a profit? I know people have done this with hyena diapers and covers because they know people will pay more than they "should" and actually do it intentionally to make money, like they would with a collectible or antique item (though obviously a 6-month-old diaper is not antique :LOL). I just keep thinking if it was a diaper I'd made, I'd be ticked off. Or would you say to each his own and be glad because you might be able to raise your prices because of it?

(I hope that made sense, I'm sort of rambling, pretty







)


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

They notice (and keep track of) the people who do this repeatedly. I've heard of some considering not accepting orders from some that do it often.
On an emotional level, it is devaluing to the WAHM and what they are trying to accomplish with their business. Like was mentioned by a PP, most WAHM's *don't* charge as much as they could, but they do so because they do want a wide range of people to be able to have a shot at buying their stuff. If they're trying to keep the field open, and then find people snapping up their hard work to make a quick profit.....well, it hurts.
Maybe it shouldn't, but it does. It's a gut-level thing, yk?


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

It doesn't bother me when I see a diaper on ebay go up really high in price....that is the consumers driving up the price.

I do get bent outta shape when I see someone posting something on the TP for say, double its original price, AND it has been used.







: And I'm double pissy if someone buys something from me, and then jacks the price waaaaaaay up selling it again on the TP. I personally think there should be a rule against that. Maybe it is good capitalism, but it sure isn't very nice.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

If I saw someone selling something they bought from me fo more than I sold it to them I would send them a PM asking what's up. I know I personally won't and don't remember the prices of most of my transactions especially if it's been longer than a few months. I will not rememebr what I paid for it, so I will ask what I think it's worth.
Ebay is tricky. I think there was a good point made about the asking price and the BIN price, if it's the same or lower than teh wahms than I will bid on it but I will not bid on something that;s higher cause I feel like they are putting it on ebay just to get a higher price. I have and will buy off the TP at a slightly higher price cause I know if they really wanted to make a killing they would have took it to ebay and I won't grudge an extra $5 on the asking price cause I know it's probably just going to buy more dipes if it's from here.








anyway, I will to an extent pay a few dollers more than it's worth but not like double or wirth and half. I really needed the money when I sold a KP yesterday and thought about ebay first but I didn't feel comfortable getting more than what I paid for, even though I can't really remember what that was I know it was a decent deal.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

So this thread started out asking "as a buyer would you pay higher than retail for a hyena diaper" and it has turned into whether or not it's ethical to sell a diaper for more than retail value. Initially, I didn't feel it was a big deal to pay more than retail (like on ebay), but I didn't know that there are buyers that actually buy a product from a WAHM and then turn around to sell it and make a product. That's just wrong, IMO. I know WAHMs want to keep their prices low and affordable to many, but maybe they should also auction off a few items to get paid fair market value according to demands (so some WAHMs do this? I don't know...).

Personally, I have had someone buy something from me off the TP (after I accepted their lower offer than what I had asked), and then turn around and sell it the next week for more $. I was peeved, and I would never do that (and for some reason I remember ALL the prices I have paid for used dipes---even from months ago), but a lot of my stuff just sits there now and when the TP is slow, I'll take what $ I can get. Maybe I should just sell everything on ebay


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*
So this thread started out asking "as a buyer would you pay higher than retail for a hyena diaper" and it has turned into whether or not it's ethical to sell a diaper for more than retail value.

Actually, I asked because I am curious if others think it is okay to charge more than retail - not just pay more. I see people jumping at certain items on the TP that are over retail, so I am assuming they think that pricing them that high is okay.

I have to admit that I am a bit surprised at how many people are willing to pay more than retail. I did once (didn't realize I was doing so) and although I LOVED the item, I would not do it again. Once I found out how much the seller had paid, I felt like I was totally ripped off and the extra $$ should've gone to the WAHM.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Actually, I asked because I am curious if others think it is okay to charge more than retail - not just pay more. I see people jumping at certain items on the TP that are over retail, so I am assuming they think that pricing them that high is okay.


Oh wow---I did not know this was happening here on the TP







: (But that's probably because I don't go for the hyena-high dollar stuff in the first place







). I say that's a big







in my book.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

It makes me wonder when I see things listed for more than the retail price. It makes me wonder if the WAHM who made this diaper did so out of the kindess of her heart when her cart went crazy and honored to many purchases. It makes me wonder if this was an item that the WAHM made in additition to those original items listed in her store, just to make that mama happy. I know a lot of WAHM's who have done this because they are wonderful and sweet. I know if I were that WAHM I would be very angry to see it relisted for more than what I sold it for.

That's why I don't buy things listed for more than the retail value of that item. E-bay is different, it's an auction and things are supposed to go to the highest bidder. I just don't think it's right for the seller to ask for an inflated price. JMO.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I would never ask more for an item than I paid. I agree with what everyone is saying about WAHM's being kind enough to offer a quality product with amazing customer service - why take advantage of their kindness? I wonder if some see WAHM's as a faceless name and have no problem taking their product and then jacking the price to turn a buck.

I feel the same about what has happend a few times recently on the TP when a mama gives away diapers for a mom in need and then they end up back on the TP or ebay for a profit


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Mama's I am absolutely floored. I had no idea this was such a problem. I did catch the one thread about stuff ending up ebay, which just gave me a sinking feeling.

I can see ebay being a different situation than our TP, but to do something like that here in our own little "home" feels wrong. Ack









I don't think I've ever paid more than retail for anything. I might pay more but it would depend on what the item was. It would have to be BIG YUMMY


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

<donning flame-proof suit> I really do not see what the problem is with selling something as high as you can.

I mean, its just speculating. Now, diapers is a bit of a funny field to be doing that in, to be sure. But plenty of people buy a chunk of land that someone needs to unload, divide it into lots, and sell it for a huge profit. Not too many people get in a hissy fit about that.

Why is it any different from buying a baker's dozen of Elbee, and selling them individually (of lots of three, what have you) on Ebay?

It's just like real estate, people.

Now, that said, I have neither done this, nor do I plan to, but I really don't get the big deal.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't really see the big deal either.







: WAHMs should just raise their prices if they don't like it.







: I've sold some ElBees on the TP for a few dollars over retail. I don't see what the big deal is. A, I didn't order them with the intent of doing that, they just didn't end up fitting so I sold them. B, the way I justified it to myself was that I did the waiting for a year on those so the person was paying a few extra $$$ for instant gratification.







It was also a pretty good deal because I could have gone to ebay and doubled the price.
Now I guess I understand the problem if a certain few people are using their fast connection to snatch things up with the intent of reselling them for a profit. I realize this probably happens more than I think, but is it really a major widespread problem?
I really think there are lots and lots of WAHMs that need to raise their prices.







:


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTT*
It's just like real estate, people.


Yeah, like I said....it may be good capitalism, but it sure isn't very nice.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

OTOH,
I have also bout things from the TP for let's say $15 a diaper and when it no longer worked for us I could only get like $8 for it.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

How is it not nice? To whom is it not nice?







: The WAHM gets the price she asks (if she wants more she should ask more) and the second buyer gets to have a diaper she couldn't get any other way. The first buyer is, of course happy, because she made a profit.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I won't buy them for more than retail, nor will I resell them for over retail. I also won't sell freebies. I try to do deals when I am letting diapers go b/c it is more important to me to have other mamas have diapers than for me to be trying to profit off diapers, which is never my intention. Also, if I got something for a deal, I pass on the deal when I sell it. That's why I've sold soakers for as little as $6 on the TP-I passed on the savings I got. If I wanted to make money off diapers I'd either use ebay or become a niche wahm. I'm sure it does hurt some wahms' feelings when they see freebies they've sent put up for sale or stuff resold for much more than they sold for originally, but I bet they also get a kick out of seeing just how high some items will go.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
I just sold an El Bee for over retail, but I've also bought them for over retail. Does that even things out?









Offering a hyena item for over retail is okay in my book...no one is forced to buy anything. Should there be a TP rule that says that only retail should be asked? That way, everything "hyena" will go to ebay, and we can knock each other over in the bidding wars. Just my 2 cents, since I have a feeling my TP post might have prompted this thread.










Well I just bought said diaper for over retail. I had no problem doing this as I am not allowed to buy "used" diapers and if a diaper is in new or almost new condition and I really want the diaper, I'd buy it up in a second. I know if I didn't somebody else would. Besides the other El Bee I have I only paid $22 for so for me this averages out fine.

ETA, I don't buy over retail very often and try not to ever sell over retail, unless I have a good reason to do so...


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:

How is it not nice? To whom is it not nice? : The WAHM gets the price she asks (if she wants more she should ask more) and the second buyer gets to have a diaper she couldn't get any other way. The first buyer is, of course happy, because she made a profit.
My sentiments exactly. Thanks for saying it much better than I did!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

This is what I think is not nice: (and this is just for example)
A mama offers up a used KP on the TP for let's say, $25.00.
Someone snatches it up.
That person then lists it on the TP for $60.

This has happened to me before, though not with a KP. It wasn't a case of "Oh, I forgot what I paid for it." Someone marked it up almost double what they paid for it, and must have listed it as soon as it came to them. It's not like they charged a few bucks higher or something.

True, everyone got what they asked for the fluff, but I just personally find it kind of rude and not nice. That's just me though, and I think it comes down to personal ethics.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucysmama*
True, everyone got what they asked for the fluff, but I just personally find it kind of rude and not nice. That's just me though, and I think it comes down to personal ethics.


It's not just you.







I agree that it is about ethics - not the market. Like someone else said, ebay is one thing, but having it happen here in a special community seems wrong. People talk about sharing the love a lot here. I don't see making a profit off of a WAHM's product "sharing the love". Seems more like taking advantage of other mamas.









And I don't see the comparison to real estate. These are diapers sewn by hand by a mama who chooses to stay home with her children. It's on a totally different level, IMO.


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTT*
<donning flame-proof suit> I really do not see what the problem is with selling something as high as you can.

I mean, its just speculating. Now, diapers is a bit of a funny field to be doing that in, to be sure. But plenty of people buy a chunk of land that someone needs to unload, divide it into lots, and sell it for a huge profit. Not too many people get in a hissy fit about that.

Why is it any different from buying a baker's dozen of Elbee, and selling them individually (of lots of three, what have you) on Ebay?

It's just like real estate, people.

Now, that said, I have neither done this, nor do I plan to, but I really don't get the big deal.


It's not speculating, it's scalping. Buying someting you have no intention of using just to resell for a profit to others who weren't as lucky as you to get a VERY LIMITED slot. This totally burns me.

Isn't scalping illegal? Not suggesting that reselling dipes is illegal but is certainly strikes me as immoral (but not fattening







).


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Well I just bought said diaper for over retail. I had no problem doing this as I am not allowed to buy "used" diapers and if a diaper is in new or almost new condition and I really want the diaper, I'd buy it up in a second.

I wanted to add that this has been bothering me all night. I really worried about the price I was asking, but I didn't want to lose money on the shipping. Does "over retail" include shipping, or not?
I don't want mamas to think I was scalping, or trying to rip off Laura. I got a dipe, it didn't fit, and I sold it for $2 extra above shipping. Is that a problem, considering that I waited over 10 months to get the order? I'm feeling really awful here, and hope no one hates me for this situation...


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

WOW! This is a heated discussion. I guess I'll jump right in too. I think it's really crummy of people to snatch something up that they have no intention of using just to turn a profit. That being said.... If you buy a diaper and it doesn't fit, I see no problem with including the cost of shipping in the resale value. You're just trying to recoup your losses. And, if the diaper is in high demand then someone else will be quite happy as well.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
I wanted to add that this has been bothering me all night. I really worried about the price I was asking, but I didn't want to lose money on the shipping. Does "over retail" include shipping, or not?
I don't want mamas to think I was scalping, or trying to rip off Laura. I got a dipe, it didn't fit, and I sold it for $2 extra above shipping. Is that a problem, considering that I waited over 10 months to get the order? I'm feeling really awful here, and hope no one hates me for this situation...

I'm sure noone hates you!







I think people disagree, but noone hates another person for their view on this!

And, recouping shipping is different, IMO. I can understand adding a couple dollars to cover your shipping charge. If I buy something from a WAHM that comes to $20 with shipping and it doesn't work for us but is still new, I will charge $20 ppd and eat the shipping charge just because I see it as a risk taken when buying stuff online (how I wish diapers could be tried on before purchasing :LOL). BUT, I don't have a problem with others charging what they paid including shipping plus another couple dollars to ship to the next owner. What bothers me is seeing things for $10, $20 or more $ over retail.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I don't want mamas to think I was scalping, or trying to rip off Laura. I got a dipe, it didn't fit, and I sold it for $2 extra above shipping. Is that a problem, considering that I waited over 10 months to get the order? I'm feeling really awful here, and hope no one hates me for this situation...
IMO, there is nothing wrong with what you did. Some people cannot afford to loose $$ on shipping for an item that does not work for them- and it's not smart business to loose $$ on the ship, either, if you look at diapering from a financial point of view. I hardly think that asking for an extra $2 to cover your shipping loss is taking advantage


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
I wanted to add that this has been bothering me all night. I really worried about the price I was asking, but I didn't want to lose money on the shipping. Does "over retail" include shipping, or not?
I don't want mamas to think I was scalping, or trying to rip off Laura. I got a dipe, it didn't fit, and I sold it for $2 extra above shipping. Is that a problem, considering that I waited over 10 months to get the order? I'm feeling really awful here, and hope no one hates me for this situation...

Well, it doesn't bother me. I mean if you paid $20 for the dipe then tried to sell it for $35, that would bother me, but I'm okay with paying shipping and a couple extra dollars, AS LONG AS the diaper is accurately described.







2 nobody here is hating on you...


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

My 2 cents: I was really worried about this topic recently. I bought a Kiwi Pie new for my new baby and then really needed money. I sold it on Ebay (only time I've ever done that) because I usually end up trading everything I list on the TP and, like I said, I needed real money this time.







The starting bid was $10, but the thing went for waaay more than I paid for it. I felt really guilty about that. I didn't buy it with the intention of selling it for more... it just turned out that way.

But otherwise, I never ask more than I pay, never ever sell something I got in a trade or swap, and usually trade for everything! Btw, I'm generally with Kellieblue on selling new things that don't work out: I charge the price I paid (w/o shipping) and make it ppd, so I usually lose $2 or so. But I don't see anything wrong with charging a bit more for shipping- I just figure if people have to pay the full price I paid, they'd probably rather buy their own new.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i'm the dissenting voice here but i don't have a problem with it. like greenluv said, it kinda feels weird to charge more on tp as this is "home" but if someone chooses to do that, so be it. for those of you who have a problem with this issue, do you apply this principal only to diapers or wahm products?


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Not just diapers OR wahm products. I would feel the same way if I listed 2 tickets to some hot, sold-out concert, for $40, and another mama bought them just to resell at a higher price. I just think it is taking advantage of people's generosity, and not nice.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I heard it said in this thread that the WAHM needs to raise her prices. Probably true. Goodness knows we could all use an extra buck or two. But, what if they all do that, and then you can't buy a handmade diaper for less than 25.00-30.00? Then, you have driven up the prices so high that some people will never own a WAHM diaper because they can't afford it. That would be horrible, IMO. I know most WAHM's aren't in this to strike it rich. They want to offer cloth diapering to those who choose to do, and in a cost effective manner. And, most of all, they want to do so while raising their children.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I don't see this limited to diapers, it's more of a universal rule. Ebay is different to me because it's not a community like I view mdc. I guess that's why I don't see this as the same as real estate.

A similar thing happened with a roommate of mine a few years ago. I wanted to sell an old car I had; he offered me a lower price than what I was asking because he said he wanted to "give" it to one of his employees. I said fine and accepted his offer, then I found out he actually sold it to him and made a profit. Not nice, imo.

Even though it's not a rule, I view the TP and the community here as a "sharing" among like-minded mamas, and I personally don't like it when one mama makes money off another.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
And, recouping shipping is different, IMO. I can understand adding a couple dollars to cover your shipping charge. If I buy something from a WAHM that comes to $20 with shipping and it doesn't work for us but is still new, I will charge $20 ppd and eat the shipping charge just because I see it as a risk taken when buying stuff online (how I wish diapers could be tried on before purchasing :LOL). BUT, I don't have a problem with others charging what they paid including shipping plus another couple dollars to ship to the next owner. What bothers me is seeing things for $10, $20 or more $ over retail.

Exactly.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I agree, a few dollers above what you paid is nothing IMO. Adding on an extra $10 or more is kind atricky to me. And if you sell on ebay and your starting price is low than don't feel guilty if it goes higher and you make a nice profit you don't start out that way or your starting price would have been high, KWIM?


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

ok- back to the real estate argument....

For those of you who compare reselling diapers to real estate, if a friend wanted to off-load a nice chunk of property and you made them an offer below market value that they accepted, and then you turn around and resell for quite a bit more than you paid them, is this okay? Is this just business or is it cheating your friend out of $?

It comes down to the "don't mix business and friendship" rule. Some of us treat mdc like a community of friends, others see it as a way to make a buck.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I personally would not list it on the TP for higher than I purchased - but that's just me. I have put stuff on Ebay that I got more $ for than I paid (and even over retail) but my starting price was very low.







After the initial small pang of guilt, I quickly got over it and bought new fluff, :LOL

Nada


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I forgot to add that I would definately be willing to pay above retail to have something that I really want (need), ok want.... :LOL

Nada


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

I haven't read this entire thread because I need to get off the computer, but I wanted to chime in. If I am repeating something someone else said then forgive me.

A WAHM puts alot of time and effort into her products and tries to ask a fair price for them. Often she is not making much of a profit at all. It just hurts for her to see a diaper she just sent to the owner selling for more than she sold it for. I just don't think it is fair at all to the WAHM. Someone else is making her profit that she would be flamed for if she charged $30 or $40 for brand new.

I understand that people are willing to pay for it, but in all seriousness. Her business would probably be cursed to no end if she tried to actually sell her items for such a high price. They are doing us a favor by offering reasonable prices. I am not about to steal a hard working Mama's wage. It just isn't fair!!

It is hard for me to believe that some people don't understand how this is offensive to a WAHM. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

And more on the real estate analogy...

I don't see diapers as property that builds equity. I see them more like cars - they lose value as they are used.

Some hyena items might not lose much value (like a Cadillac would have a higher resale value than a Kia), but they certainly don't gain value, IMO.


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

If they did'nt gain value, then people would'nt be paying more for them, would they? I think supply and demand determines a value.

So if a person buys something used for asking price (no haggleing) and sells it for a bit more money, allowing them to make a little money for their family, this is wrong? A wahm makes a profit, so would'nt it make you a wahm if you did this? I mean, if the person selling wanted more then they would have asked for more.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygirl24*
A wahm makes a profit, so would'nt it make you a wahm if you did this?

Um, no. The person doing this is not investing time and money into a BUSINESS that she created from scratch. She is taking someone else's work and making a profit off of it. Not appropriate, IMO.

Yes, in the world of retail where people run legitimate businesses and buy products at wholesale and sell them for retail, it is appropriate. But the WAHM diapering world is not run this way.

ETA: Like stated before, it all boils down to ethics.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
I wanted to add that this has been bothering me all night. I really worried about the price I was asking, but I didn't want to lose money on the shipping. Does "over retail" include shipping, or not?
I don't want mamas to think I was scalping, or trying to rip off Laura. I got a dipe, it didn't fit, and I sold it for $2 extra above shipping. Is that a problem, considering that I waited over 10 months to get the order? I'm feeling really awful here, and hope no one hates me for this situation...

I dont think its awful -- I think there is a very big difference between someone buying something from a WAHM and trying it or using it for a bit and selling, and someone buying for the purpose of selling. Especially if they buy it from another mama and then turn around and sell it for double.

In my case I dont mind paying over retail for El Bees because of the exact fact that you mentioned earlier. You do all the leg work and wait for the order, etc. Here I come and want a diaper or cover that there is NO way I can get and buy it without a second of waiting. So you make a few bucks on the deal -- doesnt bother me at all!


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:

So if a person buys something used for asking price (no haggleing) and sells it for a bit more money, allowing them to make a little money for their family, this is wrong? A wahm makes a profit, so would'nt it make you a wahm if you did this? I mean, if the person selling wanted more then they would have asked for more.
I find this viewpoint simplistic and IMO still wrong. It does not make you a WAHM to buy and sell items that another person made and you do not have a resale agreement with.

The dynamics that go into pricing are typically very complex in the WAHM world. The primary point typically being affordability. Most WAHMs want many people to come to the fluffy side. They want people to be able to buy their items. They will typically put special artistic things at a higher value or auction them since they are special and not made on a regular basis.

Scalping by definition is "someone who buys something and resells it at *far* above the initial cost" (courtesy www.thefreedictionary.com) Scalping to many is ok. People buy and sell tickets/items at a profit all the time. To others this practice is wrong. In many places it is highly illegal. On ebay you have to offer another item such as a can of beans with concert tickets in order to scalp them. I think it is totally up to your own set of rules and ethics if you think it is ok.

And yes, WAHM's do notice this, they do keep a mental list of who does it. Like Stell pointed out, they also keep track of who doesn't list things as seconds or repaired items on the TP.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amicrazyyet*
I find this viewpoint simplistic and IMO still wrong. It does not make you a WAHM to buy and sell items that another person made and you do not have a resale agreement with.

The dynamics that go into pricing are typically very complex in the WAHM world. The primary point typically being affordability. Most WAHMs want many people to come to the fluffy side. They want people to be able to buy their items. They will typically put special artistic things at a higher value or auction them since they are special and not made on a regular basis.

Scalping by definition is "someone who buys something and resells it at *far* above the initial cost" (courtesy www.thefreedictionary.com) Scalping to many is ok. People buy and sell tickets/items at a profit all the time. To others this practice is wrong. In many places it is highly illegal. On ebay you have to offer another item such as a can of beans with concert tickets in order to scalp them. I think it is totally up to your own set of rules and ethics if you think it is ok.

And yes, WAHM's do notice this, they do keep a mental list of who does it. Like Stell pointed out, they also keep track of who doesn't list things as seconds or repaired items on the TP.

Ok...I am personally not gonna express much of an opinion on this but....If you dont wanna buy it for more than the price, dont buy it and if you do great! I dont think we are gonna change anything.

The one thing I did want to comment on and is why I quoted the above thread is....putting aside whether this is right or wrong....I dont fund this scalping. Helloooo.....How do you think people on ebay make a living?? They buy NWT stuff at thrift stores or outlets of sales with overstock and turn around and sell it for 3/4 of the price of it brand new. I still get a deal and have NO idea where they get these CHEAP items SO I could care less....Is this scalping...I think not.

I do agree with Kellie that I wouldnt compare this to real estate but I would compare it to buying a car but at the same time if using the definition from above...wouldnt real estate be scalping than??? So from what everyone says..Its ok for the builder to sell it for more than what it costs to make (which of course is ok) but not ok for the person who owned the thing for awhile to resell it for more than they paid, otherwise its scalping. Im not using the above as a comparison to diapers AT ALL...Im just trying to figure out what would be scalping and what wouldnt??? Any type of retail would be scalping if you used to the above def. I disagree.


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amicrazyyet*
I find this viewpoint simplistic and IMO still wrong. It does not make you a WAHM to buy and sell items that another person made and you do not have a resale agreement with.

The dynamics that go into pricing are typically very complex in the WAHM world. The primary point typically being affordability. Most WAHMs want many people to come to the fluffy side. They want people to be able to buy their items. They will typically put special artistic things at a higher value or auction them since they are special and not made on a regular basis.

Scalping by definition is "someone who buys something and resells it at *far* above the initial cost" (courtesy www.thefreedictionary.com) Scalping to many is ok. People buy and sell tickets/items at a profit all the time. To others this practice is wrong. In many places it is highly illegal. On ebay you have to offer another item such as a can of beans with concert tickets in order to scalp them. I think it is totally up to your own set of rules and ethics if you think it is ok.

And yes, WAHM's do notice this, they do keep a mental list of who does it. Like Stell pointed out, they also keep track of who doesn't list things as seconds or repaired items on the TP.

How is it that everyone said it is ok to list on eBay and let it get to whatever it gets to, but it's not ok to ask for more. I don't get the ethics or morally right in that.

Technically anything I do in my home to create income makes me WAHM be it right or wrong in someone elses eyes. (I don't do this, but if I did)

And who cares if they "keep track". Not that I agree with listing something as a first if it is a second, but what difference does it make if they have a "mental list"? I don't buy new to re-sell diapers or list seconds as firsts, so this is a curiosity question based soley on my opinion.

Lindsay- ITA!


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

I never said I agreed with the ethics of ebay either. That is outside of this thread though. In the end it is all about consumerism. People can do whatever they want to do. They can buy diaper/real estate/vehicles etc.. and resell them at an inflated price if they like. They can call themselves WAHM's for doing so if they want. None of it makes it fair or good business practices and some of it is against the law. Not that it will ever be prosecuted. It is how it goes. If you want to be esoteric and ponder the ethics of business there are many things that are considered everyday practices yet they can still be wrong. Just because everyone is doing it doesn't make it right.

And for the keeping track or mental list, it truly doesn't matter. I do know however, that a WAHM can choose not to sell to someone that consistently does this.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amicrazyyet*
I never said I agreed with the ethics of ebay either. That is outside of this thread though. In the end it is all about consumerism. People can do whatever they want to do. They can buy diaper/real estate/vehicles etc.. and resell them at an inflated price if they like. They can call themselves WAHM's for doing so if they want. None of it makes it fair or good business practices and some of it is against the law. Not that it will ever be prosecuted. It is how it goes. If you want to be esoteric and ponder the ethics of business there are many things that are considered everyday practices yet they can still be wrong. Just because everyone is doing it doesn't make it right.

And for the keeping track or mental list, it truly doesn't matter. I do know however, that a WAHM can choose not to sell to someone that consistently does this.

So now Real Estate is illegal.







I worked in RE for over 3 yrs...Im sure the agents would get a kick outta that one. Im done now...dont wanna argue with my buds just kinda thought it was funny!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

amicrazyet, thank you for saying (very eloquently might I add) what I've been trying to figure out how to say!

'just because you can and because other people are' isn't a valid reason to do anything. I guess we can all just hope that others will feel the same way.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*

'just because you can and because other people are' isn't a valid reason to do anything. I guess we can all just hope that others will feel the same way.











Can you set a price over retail and will people pay it? Sure. _Should_ you ask over retail? That's a question of personal ethics.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay, one more thing...

There's a difference, if someone actually did some work or something. If you buy a piece of land, and take the time to have it divided into smaller parcels that's one thing. Because, then you've spent money having it surveyed, etc. On the same token, if someone spent months on a waiting list, picked out fabric, and so on, and the diaper didn't fit or something, then I can see selling it for a slightly higher amount. Selling something for 3 or 4x what you paid seems ridiculous.

Taking advantage of someone's generosity is completely different. If you see someone selling something for what they paid, and you quickly purchase it, just so you can relist it at an inflated price is crummy. You haven't actually done any work. All you've done then is deprive someone of a cloth diaper at a reasonable price and acted very un-nicely.

So there.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok....Lets take my parents for instance. They live in a 5bed/4.5ba home. Its gorgeous. 10 yrs ago....they bought it for lets just say 300,000. Theyve done some decorating and added a pool...but no remodeling really. Homes in that area are now going for 800K+. If they were to sell it for that much....would that be scalping?







Once again...not trying to compare this to dipes...Im just surprised people seem to find RE wrong.

As for buying it cause its there only to resell it for a higher value...I guess thats wrong IMO....but to sell something you own for higher than u paid...I may not wanna buy it but someone will...and I just dont see the big deal.







Ive passed up tons of El Bees sitting on the TP for 40.00 some bucks. And Ive also snagged some for 28.00 which is still higher than value. Its all about what ur willing to pay!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't think RE is wrong. What I think is wrong is: buying anything that you have no intention of using just to mark it up and resell it. People who do that are the reason why concerts usually limit the # of tickets one person can purchase to 4 or 6. It is to prevent that sort of thing from happening.


----------



## Too Busy (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't have an issue with this. My DH actually makes a living doing this selling video games on eBay. He works very hard going to retail stores and doing research on eBay to see what things are selling and buying them. Listing takes forever as well. As does dealing with non-paying bidders, mailing and all the paperwork.

He's not a theif or a scalper. He is providing a product to someone who may not have access to it where they live, hence driving the price of that item up. Its basic economics.

I see diapers as being the same way. I am a terrible hyena. The worst! So basically the only access I have to hyena items is thru the TP or eBay. Because I desperately want certain items (b/c I'm silly or they work for us, whatever!) and they are not available to me I am willing to pay somewhat in excess of the regular retail. I would GLADLY pay the WAHM in excess of her price to allow me to purchase her diapers, but she doesn't operate that way. Therefore, I have to go via an alternate route.

Take if you will supply and demand equilibrium. This would occur if there were exactly the number of diapers as hyenas. However this is not reality and the demand is much higher on the curve. Notice that if you go higher on the curve, price also increases without supply increasing. A market correction is usually what happens and the supplier makes more at the higher price to satisfy demand. OR the hyenas all become satisfied and demand goes down.

Simple economics of a free market at work here! Now I know some mamas are in favor of a socialist diaper market







where there is one price for all and those will money will not have an advantage by being able to offer a more money for a coveted dipe. However, I think this is an neat example of how laws of economics (supply and demand) will always prevail over a controlled market- whether thru price/supply corrections or via the creation of an alternate market (eBay or TP).

I hope I didn't kill the thread! I'm just a big econ buff and things like this excite my nerdy brain!









Now, people misrepresenting diapers on the TP as new when they are used or seconds. That is a different story. That is called lying and is never right.







Mamas should always be honest when describing the condition of something they are offering for sale.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beanie Mama*
I don't have an issue with this. My DH actually makes a living doing this selling video games on eBay. He works very hard going to retail stores and doing research on eBay to see what things are selling and buying them. Listing takes forever as well. As does dealing with non-paying bidders, mailing and all the paperwork.

He's not a theif or a scalper. He is providing a product to someone who may not have access to it where they live, hence driving the price of that item up. Its basic economics.

I see diapers as being the same way. I am a terrible hyena. The worst! So basically the only access I have to hyena items is thru the TP or eBay. Because I desperately want certain items (b/c I'm silly or they work for us, whatever!) and they are not available to me I am willing to pay somewhat in excess of the regular retail. I would GLADLY pay the WAHM in excess of her price to allow me to purchase her diapers, but she doesn't operate that way. Therefore, I have to go via an alternate route.

Take if you will supply and demand equilibrium. This would occur if there were exactly the number of diapers as hyenas. However this is not reality and the demand is much higher on the curve. Notice that if you go higher on the curve, price also increases without supply increasing. A market correction is usually what happens and the supplier makes more at the higher price to satisfy demand. OR the hyenas all become satisfied and demand goes down.

Simple economics of a free market at work here! Now I know some mamas are in favor of a socialist diaper market







where there is one price for all and those will money will not have an advantage by being able to offer a more money for a coveted dipe. However, I think this is an neat example of how laws of economics (supply and demand) will always prevail over a controlled market- whether thru price/supply corrections or via the creation of an alternate market (eBay or TP).

I hope I didn't kill the thread! I'm just a big econ buff and things like this excite my nerdy brain!









Now, people misrepresenting diapers on the TP as new when they are used or seconds. That is a different story. That is called lying and is never right.







Mamas should always be honest when describing the condition of something they are offering for sale.

My father is a PhD in Business and operates the business school at SDSU....this sounds like something he would right and ITA!!!!!







Thanks for writing out the facts for us!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beanie Mama*
Now I know some mamas are in favor of a socialist diaper market







where there is one price for all and those will money will not have an advantage by being able to offer a more money for a coveted dipe.

Oh dear God, that is NOT me! :LOL Far from a socialist and I totally LOVE buying fun expensive diapers when I can!







I also agree that what your dh does is provide something to someone who would not have access to it otherwise. For him, it is a business.

BUT, I just still see the TP as a special community and buying diapers with the intent to sell them for more money HERE (not ebay - that's another story) seems unethical to me. Even buying them with the intent to use them, but finding out they don't work and selling them for profit still seems unethical.

I don't have a concrete reason for why *I* think it is okay in other markets (real estate, ebay), but inapproriate here. It's just the way I feel, KWIM.


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

I just think if a mama can sell it for more because of demand and probably needs the money/income then I just don't have a problem with it.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I've thought about this thread and something else came to mind. Sometimes there is a situation that necessitates people selling diapers for profit. I'm not talking about selling just to "make money" but selling to pay bills, buy something else that their family needs, etc. My own small example is this: I had an opportunity to purchase a brand new Kiwi Pie for Lexi on the TP. I fell victim to the "it's so gorgeous, I'll just save it a bit longer and pet it but not let her pee in it







" syndrome, and it sat on the shelf. Then I needed to fund a purchase to help a friend out. My diapers are my only real "liquidatable" (I know I made that word up







) asset. I can't take $$ out of the house money sometimes to pay for other things, so sometimes I resort to selling in-demand items for cash. I put the KP on ebay, knowing that market value would give me a bigger return, because I needed it. The mama who bought it is happy, I'm happy because I got to help someone who means a lot to me (but sad because I don't have the KP anymore- but I was too chicken to use it anyway). I also recently sold 3 Kiwi Pie covers that weren't working well for us anymore (size-wise) on the TP and through a private sale here on MDC for very small amounts of $$, compared to the market value, because the mamas really wanted them and couldn't afford what they would have brought on ebay and one of them helped me out with another stocking of sorts.

Anyway, just wanted to remind everyone that sometimes selling for a profit isn't about trying to take advantage of the "community" aspect of the diapering mamas here- sometimes it's about needing money. Just my .02


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:

BUT, I just still see the TP as a special community and buying diapers with the intent to sell them for more money HERE (not ebay - that's another story) seems unethical to me. Even buying them with the intent to use them, but finding out they don't work and selling them for profit still seems unethical.
I see your point about the community and not doing it here, but what about when a mama sells something in EC on TP well below a reasonable price? I have not seen it often, but I have seen it. She doesn't say it is a gift or out of generosity. Is that just assumed?


----------



## Too Busy (Apr 3, 2004)

I understand Kellie...

I'm such a geek, but I have been following this thread and thinking about it all day! CDing is such an INTERESTING study in economics and marketing. Nearly all of the business done by WAHMs is via word of mouth (WOM) with little investment in traditional forms of advertising. That is AMAZING! I am hard pressed to find another product that is like that.

And the hyena-effect economics make this a terrific microstudy in monopoly economics... especially since most WAHMs do not charge nearly what the actual equilibrium price would be. Just facinating!







:


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
I heard it said in this thread that the WAHM needs to raise her prices. Probably true. Goodness knows we could all use an extra buck or two. But, what if they all do that, and then you can't buy a handmade diaper for less than 25.00-30.00? Then, you have driven up the prices so high that some people will never own a WAHM diaper because they can't afford it. That would be horrible, IMO. I know most WAHM's aren't in this to strike it rich. They want to offer cloth diapering to those who choose to do, and in a cost effective manner. And, most of all, they want to do so while raising their children.


I think that it would be awesome if all the hyena dipe makers would raise their prices way high. Not only because obviously these poop holders are very desirable and important to some and the wahm would make more money, but also because this would increase demand for newer wahms, who sell their dipes for below what they are worth because they have to, to get sales.

I don't think it's wrong to sell for more than what you paid for it. If people are willing to pay, and you need the money, then why not?
I do think it's wrong if you're taking advantage of someone, as some posters have mentioned.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

That's all I was really ever trying to get across. Just don't take advantage of people. I know some people need money and you do what you have to do. And, if there's that much of a demand for serious hyena dipes, then the whams making them should jack up their prices. They deserve to get more, if people are willing to pay it.


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

Hyena dipes are an interesting study in economics... it would be fun to get an economics professor interested enough in the subject to make it a research project for a class.

My business-minded opinion... hyena diaper-wahms would do well selling their products exclusively through auctions so consumer demand can dictate the proper selling price for a new product. Then the wahm would be assured a fair market price for her product. If the product increases in value and sells for more than the original price later on, obviously there is still plenty of demand to fuel her current sales.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

don't have an issue with this. My DH actually makes a living doing this selling video games on eBay. He works very hard going to retail stores and doing research on eBay to see what things are selling and buying them. Listing takes forever as well. As does dealing with non-paying bidders, mailing and all the paperwork.

He's not a theif or a scalper. He is providing a product to someone who may not have access to it where they live, hence driving the price of that item up. Its basic economics.

I see diapers as being the same way. I am a terrible hyena. The worst! So basically the only access I have to hyena items is thru the TP or eBay. Because I desperately want certain items (b/c I'm silly or they work for us, whatever!) and they are not available to me I am willing to pay somewhat in excess of the regular retail. I would GLADLY pay the WAHM in excess of her price to allow me to purchase her diapers, but she doesn't operate that way. Therefore, I have to go via an alternate route.
*
Excellent point mama!!!!!!*


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I dont see a problem with it either. I mean why is it mean or not nice? I dont really see it as taking advantage of someones generosity - they arent giving you money - they are getting something in return.

Regarding ebay -
Why is listing it on the TP so different than selling by auction - just cutting to the chase, YKWIM? If anything, I am sure some hyenas are happy to see a fixed price and the opportunity to snatch it up as opposed to ebay.

Maybe I am in the dark, but are there really mamas who regulary do this? I am on ebay and the TP A LOT and have not noticed. Anyone else??

ETA:
Regarding WAHMs -
They should raise their prices. Really. I dont want to think of anyone "doing me a favor". I think all WAHMs should charge fair price for thrie time.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
Regarding ebay -
Why is listing it on the TP so different than selling by auction - just cutting to the chase, YKWIM? If anything, I am sure some hyenas are happy to see a fixed price and the opportunity to snatch it up as opposed to ebay.


Why do you need 60 days as a member and 50 posts? Because here it's more of a community and the TP is a privilege to its members. Ebay is a random free-for-all that any Joe-schmo can sell in.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh I understand the community thing - I just think some mamas are happy that hyena dipes are placed on the TP *before* ebay (even if it is for above retail)


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't see why most seem to think that it isn't ok to sell something above retail on the TP but it is ok to let an auction go above retail on eBay. They could easily put a buy it now price of the retail price, plus you can add on a couple dollars for shipping. It is the same principal to sell something above retail rather it is an auction or a flat out sell. Just because this is a community shouldn't matter. That is like saying it's ok to cheap strangers but not our friends.

As far as if it is right or not, I could care less. I have never been in the possition to be able to make money off of a diaper. I also can't say that I wouldn't list something on eBay and let it go way above retail because I have never had anything worth that. I did pay about retail for a used KSS, it was in pretty good condition but there is no way I would sell it for the same price I bought it for because it is in worse shape.

And the point that someone made saying she thought it was ok if the momma really "needed" the money for something like bills or food. I don't agree that because the momma needs the money it is ok. She shouldn't have put her self in the possition to have such an expensive item if she couldn't afford it. I don't think the need of money is really an attribute as to whether it is ok or not.

This is JMO.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
I don't see why most seem to think that it isn't ok to sell something above retail on the TP but it is ok to let an auction go above retail on eBay. They could easily put a buy it now price of the retail price, plus you can add on a couple dollars for shipping.

Because the seller does not control how high it goes on ebay. Sure, they could set a BIN, and many do. But once a bid is placed, the BIN disappears and the final price of the item is out of the seller's hands. Even if a seller doesn't do a BIN, it is still different than setting a price on the TP. The seller isnt "letting" it go above retail, the bidders are. Very different, IMO.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:

And the point that someone made saying she thought it was ok if the momma really "needed" the money for something like bills or food. I don't agree that because the momma needs the money it is ok. She shouldn't have put her self in the possition to have such an expensive item if she couldn't afford it. I don't think the need of money is really an attribute as to whether it is ok or not.

This is JMO.
Well...This statement kinda bugs me. Ever been in a pinch? I personally havent had to sell diapers to make money but...what if you had plenty of money 3 months ago and now u dont...Now u cant sell an item on ebay to get the money back? It just sounds silly to me! You can be rich one month...and poor the next....I dont think there is anything wrong with buying something you can afford just to sell it later if you find ur in a pinch. Sometimes u gotta think about feeding your family or pleasing MDC b/c they dont think I should sell this item....PERSONALLY, Id feed my family, thank you!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I think I am most bothered by the judgement here and in general in the diapering forum.

Mamas judging how much we spend on dipes, or time spent stalking, etc. We all agree that it is unfair and not nice to judge, right? I think the same applies here.

I dont sell my dipes for more than retail but I dont care if someone does. Maybe the Mama is in a pinch. She shouldnt have to answer to me. Just like I dont wanna answer to anyone about the $$ I spend on CDs. I *could* tell them 50% of my stash is from WAHM trades/barters but I dont think I should have to, YK?? I dont think it is productive to go on about it.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

:


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
Regarding WAHMs -
They should raise their prices. Really. I dont want to think of anyone "doing me a favor". I think all WAHMs should charge fair price for thrie time.

No one is doing anyone a favor, but as a WAHM I am trying to promote cloth diapering, both for the children and the environment (and many other reasons as well), and if the prices of cloth skyrocket, then we are just going to drive the general public even more towards sposies. That's not a good thing, IMO. I would love to see all children in cloth, even though I know that's not possible in today's society. I also won't/can't afford to work for free. There has to be a balance between it all.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm, I don't see it as judging. I asked out of curiousity. I want to know what people think about items being re-sold over retail. I don't see that as judging how much people pay. We're all just sharing our opinions on this.









ETA: I don't appreciate it when people criticize what we spend on diapers either. This thread isn't about that. It's about the ethics of re-selling.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

And the point that someone made saying she thought it was ok if the momma really "needed" the money for something like bills or food. I don't agree that because the momma needs the money it is ok. She shouldn't have put her self in the possition to have such an expensive item if she couldn't afford it. I don't think the need of money is really an attribute as to whether it is ok or not.
Just to clarify, I wasn't condoning putting your family in financial jeopardy to buy diapers- I've never done it and never will. I have never had to sell diapers to pay bills or buy food- but I can understand how someone might, like Lindsay pointed out, have money to spend one month and then get in a tight spot a few months down the road. If selling highly sought after cloth diapers will bring in cash flow that your family needs, who wouldn't do that? I needed $200 last Christmas to buy a friend's little girl a bird so I sold a bunch of Fireflies. That was the only thing I had that I could liquidate and not take things away from our family, at that time. I don't think selling to make $$ as long as you're not intentionally taking advantage with a malicious intent unethical.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

No one is doing anyone a favor, but as a WAHM I am trying to promote cloth diapering, both for the children and the environment (and many other reasons as well), and if the prices of cloth skyrocket, then we are just going to drive the general public even more towards sposies.
Someone else said WAHMs were doing us a favor by having low prices. I didnt mean it in a bad way.

Quote:

Hmm, I don't see it as judging. I asked out of curiousity. I want to know what people think about items being re-sold over retail. I don't see that as judging how much people pay. We're all just sharing our opinions on this.
The OPs ? is not judgemental but people saying it is wrong or not nice or you are ripping people off and such is judging. I only meant that non one likes to be judged and the diapering forum has felt it quite a bit recently so I thought I try to put it in perspective.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Should we have a sing along now?







I love those...


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
I only meant that non one likes to be judged and the diapering forum has felt it quite a bit recently so I thought I try to put it in perspective.


Yes, I agree! :LOL I'm sorry if this turned into people feeling judged. I've just always wondered what others thought of this type of re-selling. I especially wanted to hear the WAHMs' views on it.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

I don't think selling to make $$ as long as you're not intentionally taking advantage with a malicious intent unethical.
ITA! and didnt think that you were suggesting anything else.









Like I said, maybe I am totally out of it but I think the mamas here would notice if one person was snatching up all the hyena dipes and reselling them for 2-3x retail. Those hyenas dont miss a thang!!!

The few times I have seen something on the TP above retail, the mama has a disclaimer that says, "please dont flame me, I need the cash." and POOF! the dipes are sold in a few minutes


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

D'oh! I dint know you were the OP









I didnt think those were your intentions, sorry to derail...


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

Hmmmm I can see both sides of the argument.

Personally if I wanted to get what something was worth I would go to ebay.

If I was going to sell something on the trading post then I would feel obliged to price my items *below* what they are worth just because this is a community where people view each other as friends.

Just recently someone offered to buy something from me, but the shipping costs were going to be too high to make the deal worthwhile. If I'm going to sell something barely used that didn't work for us then I need to be able to replace it and sometimes that means selling something for more than what you would ask a *friend* or community member to pay for it.

Then again I just generally avoid selling to friends because friends and $$ don't mix.

I think I've just gone off on a tangent...sorry!









But as the saying goes something is only worth what others are willing to pay for it. Some of us *would* pay the WAHM more for the products if they could even get a hold of them, but they can't, so for those who can afford it she with the most money/desire wins...


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Should we have a sing along now?







I love those...

YES!! How about "It's a Small World"? Or the nutty little song that the bird sings to Mufasa on The Lion King? I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts...:LOL


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beanie Mama*







I understand Kellie...

I'm such a geek, but I have been following this thread and thinking about it all day! CDing is such an INTERESTING study in economics and marketing. Nearly all of the business done by WAHMs is via word of mouth (WOM) with little investment in traditional forms of advertising. That is AMAZING! I am hard pressed to find another product that is like that.

And the hyena-effect economics make this a terrific microstudy in monopoly economics... especially since most WAHMs do not charge nearly what the actual equilibrium price would be. Just facinating!







:

You are so right







. Our friends IRL who know nothing about cloth just cannot fathom the price/market etc of cloth diapers. Especially the used CD market!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

No sing along then?


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't really want to get involved in this debate, but I just wanted to say that there is 1 mama on this board who did an amazing thing today. She unfortunately had to sell one of her custom diapers on Ebay that we just made for her. She didn't want to bother us with a return and needed to make her money back as it was a fairly expensive item. The auction closed with the final price over retail and she SENT US THE PROFITS! We are still floored.

Thanks again mama...you know who you are.







2


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, natesmommy. "I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts..."


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
I think I am most bothered by the judgement here and in general in the diapering forum.

Mamas judging how much we spend on dipes, or time spent stalking, etc. We all agree that it is unfair and not nice to judge, right? I think the same applies here.

I dont sell my dipes for more than retail but I dont care if someone does. Maybe the Mama is in a pinch. She shouldnt have to answer to me. Just like I dont wanna answer to anyone about the $$ I spend on CDs. I *could* tell them 50% of my stash is from WAHM trades/barters but I dont think I should have to, YK?? I dont think it is productive to go on about it.

Agreed Radish!

At least 80 percent of my stash is funded by trades, barters, resales ect...and really it is nobodys business how I get my dipes be they hyena or not kwim? and Lindsay had a great point...situtations change...month to month..at least for some of us!

Personally if I had to use garbage to CD with ...I think I would be inclined to use disposables..I need good solid effective dipes that are quality made...and if those happen to be Hyena ..well then so be it!

I cannot say that I ever fund my dipe purchases by dipping into my household income..its all resale...swap...trade....LOL you get the drift!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Some hyena items might not lose much value (like a Cadillac would have a higher resale value than a Kia), but they certainly don't gain value, IMO.









:LOL :LOL :LOL

Care to explain the Elbee phenomenon to me?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

"here they are standing in a row...."

(now if I messed that line up it is SOMEONE ELSES fault because noone is helping me out here....







)


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

"big ones, small ones.. (I forget the rest...)"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
Agreed Radish!

At least 80 percent of my stash is funded by trades, barters, resales ect...and really it is nobodys business how I get my dipes be they hyena or not kwim? and Lindsay had a great point...situtations change...month to month..at least for some of us!

Personally if I had to use garbage to CD with ...I think I would be inclined to use disposables..I need good solid effective dipes that are quality made...and if those happen to be Hyena ..well then so be it!

I cannot say that I ever fund my dipe purchases by dipping into my household income..its all resale...swap...trade....LOL you get the drift!











I hope people don't think this thread is questioning HOW others attain their hyena dipes. I feel it has gone a bit off track. I barter, trade, resell, etc. as well. Nothing wrong with trying to get the best stuff you can!







I personally do not agree with others asking more than a WAHM charges for her product. But, there isn't a law against it, so I'm sure it will continue to happen - I just won't pay it.









And the El Bee phenomenon - I can't explain that - I've never owned one.







To me a used dipe is a USED dipe and not worth more than it was new. But again, that is just my opinion.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Big ones, small ones, some as big as your head...


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

I wish I knew the words...I could use a singalong right now


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

give 'em a twist...
a flick of the wrist...


----------



## Too Busy (Apr 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
And the El Bee phenomenon - I can't explain that - I've never owned one.







To me a used dipe is a USED dipe and not worth more than it was new. But again, that is just my opinion.









Kellie- I for one have IMMENSELY enjoyed this thread! It got the long-sleeping brain cells awake and thinking!

As for Elbee... I'll let you know. I've got one coming in a few days. I believe it is used and I don't think I paid over retail for it :LOL But it doesn't matter- I'm silly enough to pay b/c I want to try one! (And I was the one who paid over retail for the FCB AIO today... just don't tell my DH!) What can I say- I am a lousy hyena... with a capital L! :LOL

"Beans, beans
the magical fruit
the more you eat..."







2


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

"the more you toot."
Good one


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Oh, I bet I can guess who it was! I was thinking to myself all week I bet she was gonna do that! That is just awesome!

Holli









I have a hunch as to who that might be too..


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, yes she is awesome. Love that mdc mama!









I bought some baby buntings off ebay last summer for my new babe to be warm all winter.... then I just sold them at the flea market for more than I paid for them off ebay!







I priced them high because I actually hoped they wouldn't sell--they were just so cute I thought they would attract attention to my baby-clothes-table.









I also sold a hyena item over retail to a friend in a private deal and I know we were both happy, so I guess sometimes supply and demand work out without any drama!


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
No one is doing anyone a favor, but as a WAHM I am trying to promote cloth diapering, both for the children and the environment (and many other reasons as well), and if the prices of cloth skyrocket, then we are just going to drive the general public even more towards sposies. That's not a good thing, IMO. I would love to see all children in cloth, even though I know that's not possible in today's society. I also won't/can't afford to work for free. There has to be a balance between it all.

I think that if a hyena diaper price skyrockets it does'nt mean that all diaper prices will. I also think that it's not the sellers fault if an item actually sells for the asking price. A seller can ask all they want, but a buyer has to be willing to pay the price or it would'nt matter. I just don't think it's the sellers fault an item is worth what it is worth and how is it not being nice to sell it for what it is worth??


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Because the seller does not control how high it goes on ebay. Sure, they could set a BIN, and many do. But once a bid is placed, the BIN disappears and the final price of the item is out of the seller's hands. Even if a seller doesn't do a BIN, it is still different than setting a price on the TP. The seller isnt "letting" it go above retail, the bidders are. Very different, IMO.

Actually just because there is a few bids doesn't make the BIN dissapear at least not on a couple auctions I bid on. Once the bid got close to the BIN then someone would probably use the BIN realizing that it was going to at least go that high. I just don't see the ethical difference between the TP and eBay, especially if it is something very very desired (elbee) and it is odvious it will go above retail. I am not saying this is wrong (I stated that in my first post) I just dont see the big difference, the momma is still making over retail. Especially if it is an item that is odviously going to go over retail.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Well...This statement kinda bugs me. Ever been in a pinch? I personally havent had to sell diapers to make money but...what if you had plenty of money 3 months ago and now u dont...Now u cant sell an item on ebay to get the money back? It just sounds silly to me! You can be rich one month...and poor the next....I dont think there is anything wrong with buying something you can afford just to sell it later if you find ur in a pinch. Sometimes u gotta think about feeding your family or pleasing MDC b/c they dont think I should sell this item....PERSONALLY, Id feed my family, thank you!

I didn't mean it wasn't ok to sell diapers when you are in a financial bind I ment rationalizing that it is ok to sell OVER retail because you "need" the money doesn't make it ok if under normaly circumstances you wouldn't find it to be ok. There were times when I was going to school and had an hour and a half commute and we started pawning stuff for $5 to pay for gass, so I understand. But that doesn't justify doing something you normally wouldn't do. Robbing someone because you need the money for food or to pay bills odviously isn't ok. I don't think selling over retail is stealing, I just couldn't think of a better example.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Just to clarify, I wasn't condoning putting your family in financial jeopardy to buy diapers- I've never done it and never will. I have never had to sell diapers to pay bills or buy food- but I can understand how someone might, like Lindsay pointed out, have money to spend one month and then get in a tight spot a few months down the road. If selling highly sought after cloth diapers will bring in cash flow that your family needs, who wouldn't do that? I needed $200 last Christmas to buy a friend's little girl a bird so I sold a bunch of Fireflies. That was the only thing I had that I could liquidate and not take things away from our family, at that time. I don't think selling to make $$ as long as you're not intentionally taking advantage with a malicious intent unethical.

Again I didn't mean that just because someone had plenty one month then nothing the next that they shouldn't spend their money the way they want. But to *make money* (over retail) by selling something for more than you bought it for just because you are in need isn't a very good justification in my book. Sell it for what you bought it for is more ethical. We just don't agree on this specific point of ethics.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
The auction closed with the final price over retail and she SENT US THE PROFITS! We are still floored.

Thanks again mama...you know who you are.

Now that is an awesome momma!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*

And the point that someone made saying she thought it was ok if the momma really "needed" the money for something like bills or food. I don't agree that because the momma needs the money it is ok. She shouldn't have put her self in the possition to have such an expensive item if she couldn't afford it. I don't think the need of money is really an attribute as to whether it is ok or not.

This is JMO.

events do happen that are out of our control. people loose jobs, become temporarily or permanantly disabled, children become ill. lives can be drastically changed overnight. if i needed quick money for an emergency, i'd certainly consider tossing a kiwi on ebay and getting as much for it as possible.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

*my 2 cents*

If you sit there stocking and buy just for kicks, then toss it on ebay/tp and sell for more money... shame on you (but it is still none of my bee's wax!)

If you use the item, and the bidding goes higher than you expected... whoo hoo!!

The idea of "it should be okay because the mama is in desperate need of cash" I have mixed feelings about this. Personally, we all need money for different reasons. I might need it to buy groceries, and the next person might need it for the 20% off Hanna sale, or her glass unicorn collection... who is to say that her cause is more worthy than the next? Should we then go in and ask to see the persons grocery list to decide if those purchases are worthy? who cares!!! Maybe the mama is in need of cash because of some other stupid purchase and now needs grocery money. again, who cares! We are all stewards of our finances and what we spend our money on is our business and is not for someone else to judge if it is worthy or if we are being smart with it.

It reeks of when I was in high school and we had to have fabric for the sewing class. I didnt have job, and didnt have baby sitting money. The teacher had a # of gift certificates from the local fabric store (a donation) for the kids who's parents couldnt afford to buy them the fabric. I fell under that category. But then the teacher asked me...

do your parents smoke?
yes
then they can afford to buy you fabric.

and so I didnt get a gift certificate and had to use a second hand bedsheet from the scrap box (she had besheets for that purpose)


----------



## BBMom (Mar 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucysmama*
Yeah, like I said....it may be good capitalism, but it sure isn't very nice.









Being nice has nothing to do with it...how many times have people bought diapers, etc and LOST money? That bites when you're the one losing the money.

Our diapering days ended 1 1/2 years ago, and buying and selling diapers for a profit or a loss was not such an issue. You might lose on one deal, but make up for it on another. If you bought diapers for dirt cheap (because you got lucky) and sold them for more...then more power to you. And I KNOW I've lined more than one person's pocket! But it also comes down to supply and demand...if I could not get my hands on a diaper that I really wanted and the opportunity came up to buy one...above retail...well that's my choice to pay that for one...and the person selling has the right to ask what ever she could get. I have NEVER been upset at someone for asking more than what they paid. Cloth diapers are just such a "funny" business...one day a diaper may be popular and the next it's not.

I guess it ticks me off when people start to pressure others to "pass on the savings" or whatever...especially when it comes to diapers, you get what they are going for...it's the nature of the CD business. Nice or not, fair or not...one doesn't have to buy them...but don't get on someone for asking what they can. She can ask above retail...and she can make a profit if someone is willing to pay the price. It's not about trying to stiff a friend (which seems to be the message here).


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
*my 2 cents*

If you sit there stocking and buy just for kicks, then toss it on ebay/tp and sell for more money... shame on you (but it is still none of my bee's wax!)

If you use the item, and the bidding goes higher than you expected... whoo hoo!!

The idea of "it should be okay because the mama is in desperate need of cash" I have mixed feelings about this. Personally, we all need money for different reasons. I might need it to buy groceries, and the next person might need it for the 20% off Hanna sale, or her glass unicorn collection... who is to say that her cause is more worthy than the next? Should we then go in and ask to see the persons grocery list to decide if those purchases are worthy? who cares!!! Maybe the mama is in need of cash because of some other stupid purchase and now needs grocery money. again, who cares! We are all stewards of our finances and what we spend our money on is our business and is not for someone else to judge if it is worthy or if we are being smart with it.

It reeks of when I was in high school and we had to have fabric for the sewing class. I didnt have job, and didnt have baby sitting money. The teacher had a # of gift certificates from the local fabric store (a donation) for the kids who's parents couldnt afford to buy them the fabric. I fell under that category. But then the teacher asked me...

do your parents smoke?
yes
then they can afford to buy you fabric.

and so I didnt get a gift certificate and had to use a second hand bedsheet from the scrap box (she had besheets for that purpose)

I swear you are the most eloquent person here (even if we don't hear from you enough







). And big







2







2 for the whole home ec incident. Teachers who do that should be ashamed.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
It reeks of when I was in high school and we had to have fabric for the sewing class. I didnt have job, and didnt have baby sitting money. The teacher had a # of gift certificates from the local fabric store (a donation) for the kids who's parents couldnt afford to buy them the fabric. I fell under that category. But then the teacher asked me...

do your parents smoke?
yes
then they can afford to buy you fabric.

and so I didnt get a gift certificate and had to use a second hand bedsheet from the scrap box (she had besheets for that purpose)

Oh that was just WRONG!!!!







What a self-rightious (fill in the blank)!! To punish a child for the choices of the parents?!?! It would have been different if she'd asked if You smoked. That just ticks me off. I wonder if that was a prerequisite for being a home-ec teacher... self-rightiousness... I had one too.
















I've been reading this thread but haven't really had the time to sit down and type out my thoughts on the whole issue. I have







,







and







several times.

I agree, it is a supply and demand issue. But seeing people purposely pricing stuff extremely higher than the original price... I think is tacky. There is a difference between marking something up to cover the shipping or to the 'current' price i.e. say you bought something from a WAHM at $10 and she now sells it for $15 and its still new... I can see pricing it accordingly. But to just sell something at $40 when it's currently price would be $15 is just tacky IMO. If the price goes that high on an auction that's one thing, the buyers are driving the price up.

I think eBay and the TP are two totally different animals. We've seen some of the threads here that have 'discussed' some of the pricing that sellers have put on eBay items too let us not forget.

The BIN doesn't disappear on an auction that has a Reserve price. Once the reserve is met... the BIN will disappear. If there is no reserve on the item, the BIN will disappear at the first bid.

Yes, we've probably all had sudden 'money crunches' (which could be bills or just needing spending $$ who cares which) but I don't think it justifies turning around and pricing something at some obscenely high price. It reminds me of other boards that are notorious for the FS lists that have the excessive 'sob stories' attached to them to try to sell the items.







Especially the ones that post weekly. Sad, sad. But that's a whole other story.









I agree, there are several WAHMs that have been hurt by the sob story from someone wanting an item. They are begged and sometimes bullied into making an item or items for a customer and then BAM the items immediately end up on eBay or TP for sell at a much higher price.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I posted a fuzbaby wio on the tp once for $35.... I got a couple of pms saying I was charging too much, I responded with a like item I found on a resale website that was asking $85... they said, well, she always sells too high anyway, you can't go off that... I think the item was close to $100 new, so I don't see how EITHER price was too high. I would never have considered selling it for more than the new price, simply because, well, my son PEED on it, but on the other hand, when I adopted Angelo, I would have paid a lot for someone's newborn stash had that been available then and had I had the money, probably well over retail, just because my NEED was so great.

I am not sure where I am going with this exactly, except that generally, I think overpricing is unethical, and if I DID use ebay (which I don't) I would have a "buy it now" option for the price I paid plus shipping as the high end. No one would bid higher than that, right?


----------

